# دائرة الكترونية لقياس مستوى منسوب خزان الماء



## بشير السيد (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة وسلام على سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وعلى اله وصحبة الطيبين الطاهرين


مخطط دائرة الكترونية لهوة الالكترون لمعرفة منسوب خزان الماء ((بلهجة العراقية تانكي)) الدائرة مجربة من قبلي وفعالة ومضمونة 100% 

كل مااطلبة هو الدعاء لاتنسوني من دعائكم
الرابط
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6190/p2jj.jpg
او
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3205/v5tw.jpg


----------



## رعدالمهندس (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا لالبداع


----------



## DUNGA_HAMED (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## waleed elhelaly (5 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا الابداع مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## zuuzuu (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً والله يزيد علم ومعرفه


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله حسان (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن هذه الدائره تعمل اذا كان التانكي على الدور السادس؟


----------



## salimkaka (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ola s adnan (30 أكتوبر 2013)

حلووو عاشت ايدك


----------

